# once again malware error



## mikmike (Jun 12, 2012)

This is starting to get anoying guys, i know there is no malware on here and my system is clear. But what kind of target do u guys have on your back seriously, because this is helping atleast once a week


----------



## thedrunk (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm also getting this error.

You can ignore the warning, but the css fails to load.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 12, 2012)

making stoned browsing such a task, tisk tisk


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 12, 2012)

Sativa smokers use Linux and Mac, indica smokers use MS and Internet Exploder. Smoke more sativa!


----------



## Systehm (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey I can see Linux but there ain't no way I'm getting near a Mac dude


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 12, 2012)

such is life.... the cycle of malware begins again


----------



## SunnyHours (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah I'm getting that "error" too! I obviously ignored the warning...
Just weird though...has there been complaints of actual malware, not just the warning?


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 12, 2012)

adblock + ghostery = no malware.


----------



## drolove (Jun 12, 2012)

lol got a joke for you guys....how many RIU users does it take to tell everyone we are having this issue? none cause we all see it! we dont need 10 people all posting threads about this....


----------



## mikmike (Jun 13, 2012)

there is no malware, and no one has gotten malware, we all know how to protect or computers i hope, just ppl or someone keeps reporting us over and over causing this to happen and attacking the package and trying to put malware on here. this site has a target on its A$$


----------



## Total Head (Jun 14, 2012)

if we stop posting the terrorists win!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 17, 2012)

too inpatient for sativas and too cheap for a mac lol


brotherjericho said:


> Sativa smokers use Linux and Mac, indica smokers use MS and Internet Exploder. Smoke more sativa!


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 22, 2012)

Bump...because there is another one. I guess we can expect these every few days?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't know, we are the last to find out and only after a bunch of us post a bitch then we find out...
Stoners!!!


----------

